# Black tar-like glue on basement floor



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The glue used to lay thin (often asbestos) tiles back in the 60's and earlier often had asbestos in the glue as well. I don't know of anything that will take that glue off effectively except grinding the floor down, but if the glue has asbestos that would be a horribly bad idea.


----------



## Dorkgeez (Jun 19, 2007)

Get some methylene chloride based paint stripper. Put it down and scrap off after about 10 minutes. You'll probably need to do this several times but you should be able to get almost all of the glue off. 

Make sure you have good ventilation as methylene chloride is very smelly.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Before you use methylene chloride, try lacquer thinner:yes: I have run into this stuff before and it came right up. Just be very careful with the fumes.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

.....:laughing:...:yes:

Will laquer thinner work better than concentrated adhesive remover? I used the adhesive remover (and a steel brush) on the same kind of black stuff under carpet I pulled up in the basement a few years ago and had to apply it several times, but still didn't get it all off.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The last time I used it, about 95% came up with the first application, the rest with the second. I did about 9 sq feet at a time.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It does work better than adhesive remover then. I worked in 3' square sections and had to pour it on, let it soak in and scrub with the steel brush at least 3 to 4 times. The black stuff I was removing wasn't sticky to the touch, but it was just like tar.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> It does work better than adhesive remover then. I worked in 3' square sections and had to pour it on, let it soak in and scrub with the steel brush at least 3 to 4 times. The black stuff I was removing wasn't sticky to the touch, but it was just like tar.


It's an asphalt based adhesive used to to adhere tile back in the '50's and '60's.
Ron


----------

